# Who is the starting PG?



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Sebastian Telfair sooner or later this season will be the starting PG with Rondo backing up. West will play some 1 but more 2.


I believe this is 90% of what the Celtics fans _wish_ would happen, yet deep inside _know_ it won't.

Let's think outside the box.

We have seen absolutely no identication that Glenn Rivers will go with average hight point guards (nevermind a PG that's shorter than average) and leave the big ones on the bench.

Last year, when we had a guy who's 6'2" (who did very well for the Wolves, and just singed a 20+ million dollar contract with the Suns), was not given playing time in favor of Delonte West and Orien Greene uke:. Both players who are 6'4 or better.

So how does everyone figure Telfair will win his way into the coaches heart (as well as Rondo) and leave Delonte West, the coaches favorite for two years now, in the dust?


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> I believe this is 90% of what the Celtics fans _wish_ would happen, yet deep inside _know_ it won't.
> 
> Let's think outside the box.
> 
> ...


Telfair has been Ainge's boy since before he was drafted. If DA wants him to play he will play or Doc will be out the door. Not saying that he has done anything yet to deserve a starting nod, but that's how I see it. Also, Telfair (or more importantly the hype surrounding him) will probably put more butts in the seats than West or Rondo will which will also play a role in determining who plays and who sits.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> I believe this is 90% of what the Celtics fans _wish_ would happen, yet deep inside _know_ it won't.
> 
> Let's think outside the box.
> 
> ...


Delonte West is not 6'4". Rajon Rondo is taller/longer than West. If he can shoot the rock, he'll end up beating out West.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Unfortunately, it will be J.R. Bremer....er...Delonte West.  

Should be Telfair though.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Delonte West is not 6'4". Rajon Rondo is taller/longer than West. If he can shoot the rock, he'll end up beating out West.


Rondo shoot the rock? he shot for about 18% on uncontested jumpers in college this year


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Likely, it will be Telfair...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

It will be West, it is his job to lose. The question is how lonf will it take Telfair to take it over.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

with players like pierce wally and gomes on the floor we dont need a pg that can shoot at all...we need one that can dribble penetrate and dish to the open man...i agree its wests to lose but i think it wont be long til telfair and rondo jump him in the pg position


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> with players like pierce wally and gomes on the floor we dont need a pg that can shoot at all...we need one that can dribble penetrate and dish to the open man...i agree its wests to lose but i think it wont be long til telfair and rondo jump him in the pg position


The question is who will start the season at PG, I am very positive it will be West... to start the season.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

West is 6'2.75", however, he has a decent wingspan of 6'6", allowing him to play shooting guard based on his defensive match-up. If Telfair can be productive, as he was last season in Portland while starting, I feel West will be better utilized as the third guard. I actually feel that West will get more minutes than Telfair and Rondo due to his versatility. I think we'll know the answer after preseason.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Again, I don't think DA traded our first rounder for a backup point.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> Again, I don't think DA traded our first rounder for a backup point.


No, he traded it to get rid of a contract he'd previously traded for. :bsmile:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

True dat.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I think West gets moved to SG where he belongs and Telfair starts at PG. 
West
Telfair
Pierce
Gomes
????Center.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

cgcatsfan said:


> I think West gets moved to SG where he belongs and Telfair starts at PG.
> West
> Telfair
> Pierce
> ...



I doubt that, they'll put wally at sg


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Not only is Wally a superior player to West, he'd throw a fit and destroy the locker room if Doc started him on the pine.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Not only is Wally a superior player to West, he'd throw a fit and destroy the locker room if Doc started him on the pine.


He would probably stare at Doc for hours.

Who's the starting Center? Is that some sort of joke?


----------

